
Interview with Gaving King about Ceylon Language - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/04/ceylon
======
mdaniel
That's pretty funny: giving a sold out talk and then feigning surprise that it
ends up in the geek news outlets.

------
lappet
Any particular reason for the name?

